# Whats the difference f-250 and f-350(no dullies)



## Pcoz88 (Jul 4, 2007)

What is the difference between these two trucks? Beside ones a 3/4 ton and the other 1 ton.Aren't they pretty much the same truck?  Talking years 99- 03.


----------



## TDunk (Jul 4, 2007)

Basicly the same truck. The 1 ton has more springs, that's about it.


----------



## NYH1 (Jul 4, 2007)

The F-350 should have a higher payload and towing capacity. What are you going to use it for?


----------



## NYH1 (Jul 4, 2007)

I also wanted to mention that a good friend of mine works for our local water department. They had 4x4 F-350's with the V10 and 4.30 gears, you want to talk about a torque monster!


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 4, 2007)

Had a 01 250 and a 03 350 350 was a bad ass truck no rear sag like the 250 the gvw is not a whole lot different, maybe a 1000 pounds both bad on gas. I have a 06 150 crew cab now and love it.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 4, 2007)

*throught the years ,,,,,*

Brakes (size , material and hyd ratio & amount of boost) , rims - tire size and class ('D' - 'E') , springs , shock absorbers- suspension, cooling system (trans, power-steerng, radiator, ect) , steering gear ratio and amount of assist , axle / brg size , clutch pack/plate numbers and materials in auto-trannys, clutch size and materials (ceramic / asbestos type) and pressure plate type in manuals , tranny first gear ratio and tranny selection.

Engine emissions packages, Catalytic converters options, exhaust size and dual / single exhaust, Carb jetting , Camshaft selections, spark-advances/ vac-advance ignition advance curves. Engine control programs. 

Fuel tank size and numbers of tanks. 

Just to name a few that have been manufactures options that changed from 3/4 - 1 ton trucks in the past. Not as much of a difference to the mechanic as it was to the Fleet sales / order and parts-counter guy.


----------



## Treeman587 (Jul 4, 2007)

The main differences are the 350 has more spring, and the axle tubes are a like a 1/4 inch bigger in diameter. That is from looking at mine and my friends trucks, same year. 

Oh and no matter which, get a diesel! check Diesel Power this month for their V10 vs Power Stroke test.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Why diesel?*

Iam looking for a very reiable,strong and will last a long time, can go into a woods or were ever and haul wood out.Be able to pull anything ,well pretty much anything.Diesel trucks are soooooooooo much more money.:jawdrop: I would love to get one that is diesel.Thanks for all info.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 5, 2007)

Pcoz88 said:


> What is the difference between these two trucks? Beside ones a 3/4 ton and the other 1 ton.Aren't they pretty much the same truck?  Talking years 99- 03.



License, insurance, and property tax fees among other things. Some places really nail you for owning an F-350.


----------



## Treeman587 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah I am sure RB knows. He lives in Virginia too. They Hammer us for owning a truck around here.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 6, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Yeah I am sure RB knows. He lives in Virginia too. They Hammer us for owning a truck around here.



Yeah, but I think NC is worse for owning F-350s. The difference is quite a lot from what I've heard.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jul 6, 2007)

*more $$$$*

Why is more for a f-350 then F-250 as far as title? Insurance that much different?


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 6, 2007)

Pcoz88 said:


> Why is more for a f-350 then F-250 as far as title? Insurance that much different?



Some locales figure that with an F-350 it is a commercial vehicle. I think in NC you need commercial plates for one.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jul 6, 2007)

*?????*

How do I find out what my state title stuff?Live in OHIO.:bang: 

:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jul 10, 2007)

*?????*

What is SRW?


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 10, 2007)

Pcoz88 said:


> What is SRW?



Sliding rear window?


----------



## 103scooter (Jul 10, 2007)

Single rear wheel


----------



## MuniciPAL (Sep 2, 2007)

go for the F250. it will save you money on gas compared to the 350 and from what ive seen they can pull anything you throw at them anyways. 
ive seen a 2000lb fetilizer tank on an F250 and its been going strong for 5 years now. no problems and the truck is used daily.


----------

